# Retained Placenta



## jsanc07 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi: 
I want to be sure that this was code correctly,I am kind of new to OB?GYN. 
A patient delivery vaginal, but the placenta was significantly difficult to delivery, despite prolonged expectant ,management, the placenta would not release from the uterine cavity, according to OP report. So the Doctor went ahed with an ultrasound-guided post partum uterine curettage for removal of retained placenta. Should I used 662.22 ICD-9 and 59414, 59160 CPT?

Thank, 
Judy


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 9, 2009)

CPT 59160 is appropriate due to curretage removal of placenta and 76998 if documentation supports with diagnosis of 667.02 (w/o hemorrhage) OR 666.02 (w/hemorrhage) if this is all shortly following delivery.

Julie, CPC


----------

